# Pic of my Albino Kribs. Hope their a pair



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

Not sure if there a pair or not but she just started getting that bright purple on her belly and the other one does not have it....


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I think you're looking for the Vic Basin/West African section!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They are a pair indeed, and they are West African.


----------

